
Show HN: Java Solitaire Game University Project - XCSme
https://github.com/Cristy94/Java-AWT-Solitaire-Game
======
XCSme
Hello HN!

I was looking through my older Github repos and found this Solitaire game I
made as an university assignment a while ago. I tested the game and it still
runs fine.

I also changed the license to MIT. Maybe it's useful for someone in any way.
:)

